# Software: .AVI or FLV  to .GIF



## Sulfide (Jul 12, 2009)

for avatars......

I need a healthy torrent for PS CS3. Hackforums is down and so the vast wealth of software in their collection can't be accessed.

For most braniacs you figured out you can't upload a .avi file as your avatar, as awesome as that would be. But most of us have seen some sort of animated gif image that is really a small segment of some movie, commerical, independent or homemade, or whatever.

Well I been aimlessly stomping around the web pouting cuase I can't make a gif.

I tried searching for an online avi or flv to gif
tried searching for a downloadable program. FOund 2, but the codecs are out of wack
i tried searching for a frame extractor and then for a gif maker (second part i found, hey i can make animated gifs now)
Lastly I am postin here in a last ditch attempt to find one...............


heres some examples of some cool gifs done, chances are they wont fit in these forums cause the file size itself is too large, but other forums are laxer, some are stricter yadayada:

1.) http://i40.tinypic.com/2bt92x.gif
2.) http://thecrowhouse.com/images/372.gif
3.) http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x89/edwardbayntun/gifs/StarTrekRabbit.gif


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2009)

try the SUPER converter. it can basically convert any media file into any other media format.

edit: you could also use the KMPlayer, you can save single frames with it. a lot of work but the result might be better^^


----------



## RailRide (Jul 12, 2009)

_Media Player Classic_ allows you to save stills from video.

"Super" is kind of a generic name to go Googling for, and finding the download link at www.erightsoft.com is a bit of a chore, so I'll save you the trouble:SuperÂ©. The download link is at the bottom of the page.

---PCJ


----------



## Raithah (Jul 12, 2009)

On the FOSS side of the spectrum you could try [VirtualDub] (link goes to Wikipedia which refers to different codecs you might need). Among other things, it exports to animated GIFs and has a [portable edition] in case the thought of a full isntallation makes your registry quiver in its boots - plus, it isn't SUPER, so it already has that going for it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2009)

RailRide said:


> _Media Player Classic_ allows you to save stills from video.
> 
> "Super" is kind of a generic name to go Googling for, and finding the download link at www.erightsoft.com is a bit of a chore, so I'll save you the trouble:SuperÂ©. The download link is at the bottom of the page.
> 
> ---PCJ



true, their homepage is a mess :O but the actual product is very very nice and not complicated at all^^


----------



## Freelander (Aug 3, 2009)

To convert .AVI to .FLV, u may use Flash to Video Encoder
And if u wanna turn your .AVI 2 .GIF, I advice u 2 use VideoAvatar.
Rly cool tools with friendly interface. Also it's faster than another applications!


----------



## Martinez (Oct 23, 2009)

As for me i use VidGif,for create video into a gif formats.I'd like it.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmm, for AVI to GIF, I'd just use Jasc AnimationShop 3 that came with Paint Shop Pro 7. But I'm old school like that. It's actually really, really good at it, though it doesn't handle palettes as well as more modern programs (it was certainly great back in its heyday though).


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 28, 2009)

Raithah said:


> On the FOSS side of the spectrum you could try [VirtualDub] (link goes to Wikipedia which refers to different codecs you might need). Among other things, it exports to animated GIFs and has a [portable edition] in case the thought of a full isntallation makes your registry quiver in its boots - plus, it isn't SUPER, so it already has that going for it.



I use this. Also, why the hell would you need a Portable Edition of VirtualDub when the ZIP file straight from the site IS portable.

Unless the PortableApps version includes codecs with it or something... *clicks*


----------

